# Support & help for dementia in Javea



## Jason_M (May 30, 2015)

Hello all,

My parents live in Javea and have for the last 10+ years and love the place.

My mum has recently been diagnosed with dementia and has started on some medication and has new MRI scans coming up, the specialist at the hospital they are going to seems great from what my dad tells me, however I am based in London and want to help where I can.

So I am looking to help research some local help and support my dad can call upon as to bringing a carer in to help when he needs to go out or have a break from 24/7 work he is doing. Also who can work with him to help make there life easier and better with ways which may help them both cope with what is happening. 

After reading online the sort of things that can help them both cope better, he won't listen to me or read the web pages himself, he needs to hear it from a professional.

Any contact info of local support services wold be welcome.

Many thanks in advance.

Jason.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jason_M said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My parents live in Javea and have for the last 10+ years and love the place.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

sorry to hear about your mum 

firstly - do they have access to the Spanish state healthcare system? It sounds as if they do

If so, then they need to go to the social services department which is behind the health centre in the town - take an interpreter if they don't speak Spanish

I'm not sure that carers are provided, but there is some help available, perhaps in the form of respite care for your mum, to give your dad a break that way

if they aren't 'in the system', or if social services can't provide what your parents want, then they could contact the HELP organisation Help of Denia - Providing support in emergencies when medical services are involved

or I can recommend a couple of private companies based in Jávea which can help


----------



## Jason_M (May 30, 2015)

Many thanks for the link and advice, I will look at this and discuss with my dad and make sure he is away of it all.

Really appreciated.


----------

